# Attaching an archery release to a pouch - anyone tried this?



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm back into the sport after a 50 year break. I recently bought a Bill Hays (forgot which model) and it came with 24 mm wide TBG single bands. After bouncing quite a few 9.5mm steel balls off our invasive iguanas, I decided I needed stronger bands if I were going to bring home anything for dinner. I bought a triple TBG 35/25 mm tapered band setup and swapped out my single bands. I could barely pull it back, but I could never hold onto the pouch properly. I went down to two bands and I can draw it back to my ear to anchor, but gripping the pouch consistently with 9.5 or 13mm ammo seems difficult for me. I shoot archery, and I wouldn't think of not using a release with a 60 lb draw compound bow.

Has anyone tried to rig up a pouch to use an archery release?

Sent from my SM-T670 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19680-another-mechanical-release-from-dankung/


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

K2MAN said:


> I'm back into the sport after a 50 year break. I recently bought a Bill Hays (forgot which model) and it came with 24 mm wide TBG single bands. After bouncing quite a few 9.5mm steel balls off our invasive iguanas, I decided I needed stronger bands if I were going to bring home anything for dinner. I bought a triple TBG 35/25 mm tapered band setup and swapped out my single bands. I could barely pull it back, but I could never hold onto the pouch properly. I went down to two bands and I can draw it back to my ear to anchor, but gripping the pouch consistently with 9.5 or 13mm ammo seems difficult for me. I shoot archery, and I wouldn't think of not using a release with a 60 lb draw compound bow.
> 
> Has anyone tried to rig up a pouch to use an archery release?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T670 using Tapatalk


You can buy a Chief AJ magnetic pouch, set up with tubular bands from Trumark. Take off the pouch and tie on your bands.
There is a loop on the back to take an archery release aid. Be sure you order the magnetic pouch, and the one with the loop.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh damn, a magnet in the pouch and triple thick leather- all that weight plus overcoming the grip of the magnet - that will surely rob a heap of energy from the projectile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks treefork, I saw that Dankung trolling around the forum. Are those still for sale? Something about it says to me "naw, that ain't whatcha want".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

K2MAN said:


> Thanks treefork, I saw that Dankung trolling around the forum. Are those still for sale? Something about it says to me "naw, that ain't whatcha want".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never used this release . You can get the iguana job done using heavier ammo like 1/2 steel or .45 lead with double bands . Doubles and triple bands with 9.5mm steel is futile . A single band is all that is used for 9.5 mm steel . Archery and sling shot physics differ so forget about the idea of heavier pull translating to more power . You will only get the increase power of the bands if you also go with heavier ammo to match the bands . Latex only retracts so fast so matching ammo and bands is required .


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks treefork. I'll find some .45 or .50 call lead and see how that does with my double band setup.

Sent from my SM-T670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I actually did try some self made magnetic pouches with a D-loop once... It's definately something I want to explore further, but can't due to lack of materials.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

K2MAN said:


> Oh ****, a magnet in the pouch and triple thick leather- all that weight plus overcoming the grip of the magnet - that will surely rob a heap of energy from the projectile!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on Ammo and bands, And why so passionate? this is about fun . No one suggested renouncing your faith!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

K2MAN said:


> Thanks treefork, I saw that Dankung trolling around the forum. Are those still for sale? Something about it says to me "naw, that ain't whatcha want".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$60.00, but free shipping.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## K2MAN (Apr 29, 2017)

I may have to take some time and do a little engineering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

